# Zalman 9700 LED mod



## dave_w (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay...I'm building a comp for my girlfriend, so I have an excuse to get a new 9700--the one with the PWM fan control, since I now have a fan controller with a PWM port on it.

Problem...I really really don't want the smaller 9500 series (it's a "my CPU fan is bigger than yours" thing). At the same time, the green LEDs of the PWM-equipped 9700 would seriously clash with my blue CCFL daytime lighting, and my UV w/orange reactive cable sleeving. My feng shui would be ruined!

Question...is it possible to replace the green LEDs on the Zalman CNPS9700NT with orange ones? If so, does anyone know if they're 3mm or 5mm? Has anyone performed this mod before, and if so, are there any tricks/issues/complications?

Voiding the warranty is not an issue.

Edit: I have seen places which offer replacement fans. However, these are exclusively Zalman-built direct replacements--the appropriately-sized blue ones are 3-pin powered, green ones are the only 4-pin units.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

The NT is a totally different model from the average copper colored 9700 seeing the blue leds on that. I don't know of anyone that ever attempted to modify the leds on any premanufactured cooler. They simply install them as they come.


----------



## dave_w (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah. I always found it kinda silly that Zalman doesn't offer any kind of color options. I really find performance to be more important, but I spent a lot of time getting the aesthetics of the case to my liking...LED case feet, four 12" cold cathodes hot-glued in place (plus a CCFL case fan for the rear), sleeving every cable in the thing in orange...

...now it seems I either have to lose my beloved 110mm CPU fan, or have a bunch of green lights screwing up my hard work.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

The 3pin models work on a 4pin connector without problems. One of the pins simply remains seen on the outside of the plug for the other models there. The walls for the plug are made thin to allow for this. 

What cpu are you running there? The complete copper model not aluminum/copper one you are running works on Socket 775 as well as on AMD 754/939/AM2 boards.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## Michael (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't see why you couldn't swap out the LEDs.. I've not seen the 9700 in person, but I'm sure a simple snip of the legs, some new LEDs and a bit of soldier would do the trick.. just take note on which leg is + and which is - using a multi-meter, and make sure to not bridge the connections when re-fitting the new LED's with soldier.

-mak


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Feb 7, 2008)

you can get replacement fans here, so you have the choice of black, clear, blue, or green 

http://www.sharkacomputers.com/cpucoolprod.html


----------



## mep916 (Feb 7, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> you can get replacement fans here, so you have the choice of black, clear, blue, or green
> 
> http://www.sharkacomputers.com/cpucoolprod.html



Good call, Corey. 

Looks like you need this one, Dave: http://www.sharkacomputers.com/za11rpfanbl.html


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Feb 7, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> you can get replacement fans here, so you have the choice of black, clear, blue, or green
> 
> http://www.sharkacomputers.com/cpucoolprod.html



"This fan has a 3-pin power connector, not recommended for use with PWM."

Otherwise it would have been perfect...


----------



## mep916 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> "This fan has a 3-pin power connector, not recommended for use with PWM."
> 
> Otherwise it would have been perfect...



I think you quoted the wrong person, but, yeah, that sucks. Oh well.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

makmillion said:


> I don't see why you couldn't swap out the LEDs.. I've not seen the 9700 in person, but I'm sure a simple snip of the legs, some new LEDs and a bit of soldier would do the trick.. just take note on which leg is + and which is - using a multi-meter, and make sure to not bridge the connections when re-fitting the new LED's with soldier.
> 
> -mak


 
The leds are prefitted inside the fan's assembly requiring the entire fan to be replaced. You can't simply get in there with a soldering iron. You would first have to split the preformed insulating wrap the wires are inserted through.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Feb 7, 2008)

buy a cheap bay fan controller, and don't hook it to the motherboard at all. Thats what i do, the zalman is too lound on high, i use it on medium 24/7.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Feb 7, 2008)

anybody know how big of a job it is the replace the fan?


----------



## PC eye (Feb 7, 2008)

Never had to here! The replacement would likely come with a small guide for that however. The fan and motor are removable according to one mod performed somewhere else namely a forum on mods seen at  http://www.themodnation-forums.com/viewtopic.php?p=20317&sid=dbcb44f4201d8020edf7a01f7c857a52


----------



## dave_w (Feb 8, 2008)

Crappers. Looks like I'll just have to put up with either not using the PWM channel on my fan bay controller--keeping my existing fan solution--or having one ugly green LED'd Zalman. Thinking about it, I spent way too much time getting the aesthetics just the way I like them to ruin it. I'll have to post some pics of my shiny new rig, if I ever get the chance between schoolwork and law school applications.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 9, 2008)

Here I simply went with the model seeing copper fins not aluminum as seen on the model you have there. Believe me when I say that can throw some heat away from the cpu fast. When first getting the new build here going the temps for the cpu were seen at 107C!  

As soon as I ran my hand over the top of the case the heat from a fan motor was felt. The tip of one of the fan blades was hungup on a fin. I simply pushed the motor forward a little to free it up and temps dropped to 23C ilde fast!


----------



## Impulse666 (Feb 9, 2008)

nexolus said:
			
		

>


 
He has a 9700 and blue LEDs. Not the nVidia silver version though, his is solid copper.


----------



## Michael (Feb 9, 2008)

PC eye said:


> The leds are prefitted inside the fan's assembly requiring the entire fan to be replaced. You can't simply get in there with a soldering iron. You would first have to split the preformed insulating wrap the wires are inserted through.



I offered up a suggestion based on what I've seen of that particular cooler online, since, and I said this before, I've never seen it in person. I didn't claim it would work, I said it might if he could access the LEDs.

-mak


----------



## PC eye (Feb 9, 2008)

makmillion said:


> I offered up a suggestion based on what I've seen of that particular cooler online, since, and I said this before, I've never seen it in person. I didn't claim it would work, I said it might if he could access the LEDs.
> 
> -mak


 
 The link for the thread posted earlier goes into how someone swapped out the Zalman original for a substitute there. The problem with the leds is that those are part of the fan assembly where the entire thing has to be replaced. Replacing the model and using a 3rd party fan controller seems to be the best option if no substitute fan/led combo is found.


----------

